# Bruised Palm Help



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

So I decided to play human lawn dart on a local DH run this weekend. I came out of it mostly OK with a bruise on the palm being the worst of it. It doesn't show up very well in the picture but here is one for for reference anyway.










Does anyone have any experience with this? Any idea how long it will take to heal? I am supposed to leave for Whistler on the 7th. My range of motion seems to be coming back pretty quickly but I am not sure it will be ready. TIA.


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

when i get these, they usually last a good week.. but if later i start using the hand (taped up with sports tape if needed) the hematoma eventually breaks up, and the palm heals fairly quickly. I got a good one at Northstar on a Sunday, and was back there riding just fine about 10 days later.

fukin painful when it happens though.. i generally keep my hand wrapped up lightly as needed to keep the swelling to a minimum and to remind myself not to smash it on anything, and hold a bag of frozen peas for 10-15 min at a time. A bit of anti-inflammatory also doesn't hurt.

I am no doctor, however, and this is just from personal experience.. YMMV


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks, that is what I was looking for. Anybody else?


----------



## PapaSmurf99 (Sep 13, 2010)

Good luck wanking it....


----------



## Tedman (Sep 5, 2008)

Had a bad one last summer. Lots of ice, rest. The more you use it the longer it will take to heal. Stay off the bike for a week and it should clear up quick.


----------



## fgiraffe (Aug 30, 2004)

(I am not a doctor, and I don't even play one on TV)

Two things here: you want to make sure the bleeding has stopped and it is not getting any bigger/uglier. If it is, see a doc. You do not want a compartment injury (these are more common in your calf/quads). Ice is your friend at this stage. 

Second, once the bleeding has stopped you want to make sure it breaks up without major clotting (blood clots floating around in your body = bad/death, etc). Warm heat and maybe a baby aspirin a day to thin out your blood a bit can help here.

And if you have any worries: see a real doctor, not Dr Google!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I am a fan of ice and resting it


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

massage it every day! if you can find a chinese herbal shop around you, go get some of those chinese herbal oil and massage it on your hand; it'll make the bruises go away quicker. Lots of martial art guys use these oil because they work!


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

Arnica I think it's called? Not sure the spelling.


----------



## Scrub (Feb 3, 2004)

Keep a cold beer in it at all times! I hate getting bruised palms, at least a week healing times for me. Let it rest and don't ride unless you want to extend the recovery time.[QUOTE[/QUOTE]


----------



## DJ Giggity (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks all. I got some feedback from a physical therapist friend and I think I may have more going on. Off to the doctor. Thanks again.


----------

